# greenup dam 2-1-14



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

went to ky side couldn't fish for the ice.went to the point on the ohio side fished 3hrs not a bite.talked to 2 guys in a boat all they would say was it is very slow.


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

I was up at the walkway fishing with minnows and shiners. Nothing


----------



## Murse14 (Jan 3, 2014)

I fished the point from 6:30 till 9:30 this morning did not get the first bite


----------



## speck662 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone knows about what temp and time over year the strippers start to run? I used to fish in Texas up behind the dams there and would like to start doing it here. I am a 3 hour drive from greenup so any advice will help.
Thanks,


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

speck662 said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone knows about what temp and time over year the strippers start to run? I used to fish in Texas up behind the dams there and would like to start doing it here. I am a 3 hour drive from greenup so any advice will help.
> Thanks,


They spawn once a month, year round. Dollar bills work for bait, but 10's and 20's will bring the schools of trophies in. 

But seriously, the striper will start to move in around March sometime and stay throughout the summer and will really move back in during september and october.


----------

